# Luna can't seem to catch a break, possible uri?



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I had her out of the cage today and I noticed that she is making a snuffling noise, and instead of chirping like she normally does she sounds a little like a chicken! She is still eating, she hasn't sneezed and she's running around as normal, but when I held her she felt a lot warmer than Lolita did.

If you agree that it could be a URI I'll take her to the vets asap, if it is a URI should I separate her from Lolita? I don't want them both to catch it and I wouldn't mind getting another cage for her

The poor thing has only just gotten over her mites, it seems like she can't win at the moment


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I have a video of the chicken/squeaky wheel noises she's been making, she is wheezy and every now and then you hear a kind of pop, I have another video of this but I can't upload it at the moment


----------

